# Editor für übergreifendes Ersetzen



## mipooh (4. Oktober 2003)

Ich suche für Linux einen editor für dateiübergreifendes Ersetzen, aber nichts mit shell oder perl oder sowas, einfach die dateien zusammenklicken, Erstzungen eingeben und fertig.
In win gibt es das bei phase 5, aber kann es nicht mit wine machen und win habe ich nicht.


----------



## oezer (5. Oktober 2003)

wie wärs mit *vi / vim * ?

hier ist eine schöne Anleitung was du damit alles machen kannst!
 * http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/vi.html


----------

